# DXError.log DirectX.log Error message



## jodipearljendry (Jan 8, 2010)

when I try to download Direct X into my computer I get an error indicating "DXError.log DirectX.log. How do I fix this to download this to play videos? Is this a quick fix thing or will I have to take it in to a specialist?
thank you


----------



## DaPaL (Jan 4, 2010)

Take a look at this thread, see if it helps you at all:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10/directx-problem-249144.html


----------

